# Choke tubes



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

Whats working best for you guys out there. I here alot of ppl buying them and they say they are going to post results but never see anything back on here. recently had the pattern master for my sbe2 and my modify choke tube out did it in patterning it in at 40 yards. anyone care to share what they have. also looking for one for the ten guage also


----------

